# Conseils pour choix nouveau téléphone



## Solitey (8 Octobre 2021)

Sof Couc                      ​ il y a 1 seconde 

 Bonjour, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un pourra me renseigner. 

J'ai toujours eu des Iphone, actuellement le SE 2020 mais je suis déçue de la qualité photo et de la tenue de la batterie. J'aimerais changer, mais j'hésite entre plusieurs modèle, dont certains qui ne sont pas de chez apple (oups, pas taper !) : 

le 13 min, le 12 mini
ET le samsung 20fe ou le S21 (sachant que je ne connais pas samsung).

Je recherche donc une bonne qualité photo (pas en terme de rendu écran, mais en terme d'impression). Et ce qui m'ennuie, c'est que d'après mes recherches, la qualité photo du 13 mini est équivalente au samsung S20fe qui est plus ancien (et donc moins cher). MAIS je trouve que les samsung sont trop grand en terme de format et j'ai peur que le transfert de mes données d"une marque à l'autre soit fastidieux (d'autant plus que mon ordi est un macbook air).  

Et entre le 12 mini et le 13 mini, est-ce la différence de prix justifie que je me tourne plus vers l'un ou vers l'autre...

Du coup, je ne sais pas du tout vers quoi me tourner... je suis un peu perdue. Si quelqu'un a un avis ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,



Solitey a dit:


> Et entre le 12 mini et le 13 mini, est-ce la différence de prix justifie que je me tourne plus vers l'un ou vers l'autre...


Appremment oui, sans hésiter : https://clubigen.fr/igen/labo/125797


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2021)

+1 pour l'iPhone 13


----------



## flotow (8 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> +1 pour l'iPhone 13


En rose


----------



## Solitey (8 Octobre 2021)

Merci, après comme je le disais ce qui m'ennuie est la qualité photo qui est équivalente au samsung S20fe... qui coute quand même bien moins cher. Et pour le même prix que le 13 mini il y a le S21 qui a des qualités photos meilleures. Mais comme je ne connais pas samsung, j'ai un peu peur de m'y aventurer et de regretter.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2021)

Solitey a dit:


> Merci, après comme je le disais ce qui m'ennuie est la qualité photo qui est équivalente au samsung S20fe... qui coute quand même bien moins cher. Et pour le même prix que le 13 mini il y a le S21 qui a des qualités photos meilleures. Mais comme je ne connais pas samsung, j'ai un peu peur de m'y aventurer et de regretter.


Disons que sur un forum Mac, on a plus facile de te guider pour l'achat de matériel Apple que pour d'autres marques


----------



## Solitey (8 Octobre 2021)

> Sly54 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour,
> ...


Je n'ai pas accès au lien, je dois créer un compte. Grosso modo, qu'est-ce qu'il en ressort ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2021)

Solitey a dit:


> Je n'ai pas accès au lien, je dois créer un compte. Grosso modo, qu'est-ce qu'il en ressort ?


Je résume :  

L'iPhone 13 mini, c'est l'iPhone 12 mini en mieux.


----------



## love_leeloo (9 Octobre 2021)

Si c’est juste l’appareil photo le critère pourquoi ne pas en acheter un ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Octobre 2021)

Solitey a dit:


> Je n'ai pas accès au lien, je dois créer un compte. Grosso modo, qu'est-ce qu'il en ressort ?


Il ressort que le 13 mini est mieux en tout par rapport au 12 mini : mieux en photo (c'est la qualité du 12 pro), plus d'autonomie (1 h à 1h et demi), écran plus lumineux et 128 Go de base.

Autant si tu as déjà un 12 mini le changement n'en vaut pas la peine, autant si tu as un ancien modèle il faut prendre le 13 mini et pas le 12 mini.


----------

